# Middlesex County Beekeepers' Association tonight 3-25-16



## Tigger19687 (Dec 27, 2014)

Massachusetts, Carlisle - 
@ First Religious Society, 27 School Street, Carlisle, MA

March MCBA Indoor Meeting and Bee Talk
March 25 @ 7:00 pm - 9:00 pm

Suzanne Brouillette will give a presentation on beekeeping in Slovenia and the Slovenian beehive.

I will be going tonight 

Hope to meet some people from here, there.

I need someone to sit with


----------

